# Change in behavior with weather?



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I live in Western Washington, and in the springtime the weather can be particularly finicky. We just had a week of high 60s - low 70s, and all of a sudden the past 2 days have been in the low 80s. Piglet usually runs all night every night, but he hasn't used his wheel the past 2 nights. Could he just be too hot? His cage has been a bit warmer than usual (around 77-78, usually 74-76) because my apartment holds in all the heat and takes a long time to cool down at night.

He was also super fidgety on Sunday. I had him out in his pouch on my lap while I had a lazy Sunday afternoon watching a movie, and he wouldn't settle down. He kept trying to make his little nest and kept going in and out of his pouch. He just seemed really restless.

I first got him at the very end of August last year, right when the weather started cooling down, so this much heat is new to him. He seems to be eating and drinking normally, and he's still running around his cage because there's the usual poop all over the place. His feet look normal and when I put him down on the floor he runs normally, and there doesn't seem to be anything wrong with his wheel. I have all the windows open to dry and cool down the apartment enough so that he's back at his usual temp. Could it be something more serious?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Pig used his wheel last night, and I think it's because the temp was more comfortable than the previous 2 nights.

I'm really hoping it was just the heat. Does that sound normal or should I be watching for signs of something more serious?


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

Try not to worry too much I'm sure he is fine. If he is eating, drinking,and pottying normal, he is probably okay. He may have been frantic because he had extra energy from not wheeling. Have you watched him running on it to see if is running without any issues? 

Note: I am not an expert at all.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

He won't run on it while I'm there, but I checked to make sure the wheel wasn't bent or stuck or anything. And I watched him while he ran around the living room and he seemed normal - no limping or anything. I'll cool down the apartment as much as possible before I go to bed, and I'll try a lower wattage CHE tonight. Thanks.


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

I have to trick shamus so that I can watch him. I turn out all the light except one dim one so I can see. Then I tell him and my boyfriend goodnight and get in the bed. 45 seconds later(if that long) he comes right out.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

One more thought...there have been a few nights where Henry's wheel looks absolutely spotless in the morning as if he did not run at all the night before however I had heard his little pitter patter so I know for sure he did actually run. Seems some nights I guess he just doesn't poop/pee while he's on his wheel which I know seems strange but I thought worth mentioning that maybe Pig did run and was just clean about doing so!

Never hurts to keep an extra eye on things for the next few days though (food/water intake, weight, behavior, etc)...hopefully it was just another instance of us humans being over protective and worrying over nothing!


----------



## Kelcey (Mar 28, 2013)

Good point!


----------

